# Tant pis



## jose angel

Mas O Menos Se Lo Que Quierte Decir La Palabra/expresion "tampis" Pero Me Gustaria Saber El Significado Exacto.debe Ser Una Palabra Que Se Utilice Familiarmente Por Que No Aparece En Los Diccionarios. Gracias De Antemano A Todos Por La Ayuda.adeu.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Creo que te refieres a la expresión "tant pis":

pis

III 	adv peor;
tant p. pour moi! ¡qué le vamos a hacer!;
tant p. pour toi! ¡peor para ti!;
tant p.! ¡mala suerte!

Saludos


----------



## yserien

Claro Ena !!! Jamás me lo hubiera imaginado.


----------



## gustave

Otro :
"No pasa nada"
¿Hay mas?


----------



## boazjakin

Buenos días, bonjour,

"Tant pis" = ¡Lástima!

Au revoir, ciao!


----------



## jose angel

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.La persona francesa que me ha escrito infinidad de veces esta expresion de forma incorrecta me va a escuchar, vamos,que si me va a escuchar !!! que se vaya preparando !!! adeu ,merci.


----------



## Einfach.

Salut,

Une amie m'a ecrit "bon bah tanpis!" , qu'est-ce que signifie?

Merci d'avance.

À plus.


----------



## Einfach.

Ah, la encontré buscando por el foro.

Creo que en ese cotexto es "Oh, lástima!"


----------



## nejma85

lo traducirìa por: "ah, bueno, pues nada entonces..." (el asunto no le importa mucho aunque hubiera preferido otra cosa...)


----------



## carlotalafargue

¡Bueno, pues peor (para ti)(para mí) (para nosotros)!
¡Bueno, pues mala suerte!
¡Bueno, pues nada, una pena/lástima!


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Tal vez: 
" ah, bueno, pues ni modo"


----------



## _Mak_

l_DiNgO_l said:


> Tal vez:
> " ah, bueno, pues ni modo"



concuerdo enteramente con l_DiNgO_l

en español mexicano:

¡Ni modo! o ¡ya qué! Explica la resignación al no poder cambiar algo.

Miguel: Si nous allons au ciné ce soir?
Alexandra: Oui, d'accord.

(Mais soudain une tempête arrive)

Alexandra: Nous ne pourrons pas y aller aujourd'hui
Miguel. Bon, TANT PIS!, On y ira demain.


----------



## djkadhyl

Oui, de fait "tant pis" est une expression qui s'emploie dans beaucoup de situations différentes, elle peut signifier selon le contexte "una lastima" ou "pues no pasa nada" ou, dans les locution "tant pis pour moi" : "una pena para mi" et "tant pis pour toi" : "ay una pena para ti (porque te lo pierdes)"
saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,


ena 63 said:


> tant p.! ¡mala suerte!


No sé si es solo por esta zona (Alicante) pero en este sentido se oye mucho ahora:
- ¡Ah, se siente!

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Bobulle

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonjour,
> 
> No sé si es solo por esta zona (Alicante) pero en este sentido se oye mucho ahora:
> - ¡Ah, se siente!
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


Bonjour à tous,
je croyais qu'on pouvait dire aussi /a lo peor/ pour traduire /tant pis/. Mais je ne trouve pas cette expression dans vos suggestions. Cette expression existe-t-elle ou non?
 Merci d'avance! 
Bobulle


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Bobulle,

A lo peor? Non, pas que je sache.

¡Peor para ti! : tant pis pour toi !  Ça oui, ça marche.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Muchacha Del Sur

Bueno, intento agregar algo, aunque no sé si es correcto, pero ya leí la expresión:

- ¡Allá tú!

- Tant pis pour toi !

Pero no conozco la diferencia con, por ejemplo: ¡Peor para ti!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Muchacha del sur:

¡Allá tú! signifie plus précisément "à toi de voir", "c'est ton problème", "fais comme tu veux"...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## fredinmad

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonjour,
> 
> No sé si es solo por esta zona (Alicante) pero en este sentido se oye mucho ahora:
> - ¡Ah, se siente!
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



Hola,

Se usa a veces esta expresión aquí también (Madrid), pero siempre lo he entendido como una comentario irónico que significaría algo como "Lo siento, es lo que hay, peor para ti." O sea que tendría un matiz un poco distinto. 

Puede ser una mala interpretación mía.


----------



## swift

Hola:

¿Y _qué se le va a hacer_ no valdría?


----------



## albertovidal

En español vale la traducción literal: *tanto peor!*


----------



## swift

abertovidal said:


> En español vale la traducción literal: *¡tanto peor!*


¿Es usual en la Argentina? A mí me resulta totalmente ajena, lo que es más, calcada.


----------



## albertovidal

swift said:


> ¿Es usual en la Argentina? A mí me resulta totalmente ajena, lo que es más, calcada.


Sí, aquí se utiliza y, además, la he escuchado en España (precisamente en Valladolid)


----------



## swift

Otra más:

*'¿Qué queda?'*, usada en el habla costarricense para expresar resignación.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## 5-ht

He aquí un 'modo de decir'...



> A.- Me gusta tu obra, pero ese nombre tan grande y con letras que no concuerdan con tu pintura, a mí no me convence.
> B.- tant pis!!! ...


...del cual me gustaría saber su significado en este contexto.

'Qué más da',¿podría ser?

 Gracias


----------

